# TIA Portal V17 kommunikation fehler.



## spsEngineering (28 September 2021)

Ich habe mit CM1241 RS422/485 ein temperatur sensor verbundet und will der temperatur auslesen. ich habe als baustein punkt zu punkt kommunikation benutzt aber manchmal kriege ich gute temperatur aber manchmal mit unknown zeichen. Habe so viel recherchiert aber kriege ich kein antwort. können jemand helfen.  habe foto unten eingefügt.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 September 2021)

Moin,

bitte poste mal

Die Konfiguration des Moduls
Wie Du das Kabel angeschlossen hast
Was für einen Sensor Du angeschlossen hast

Das kann vieles sein... angefangen bei zusätzlichen Statusinformationen, die der Sensor schickt, über Störungen auf dem Kabel, bis zu falsche Parametrierung...

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## spsEngineering (28 September 2021)

Die konfiguration habe ich mit , hardware und software beide gleich gemacht. mit baudrate standard 9600 , Das Temperatur zahl kriege ich richtig aber manchmal nur stört es mit komische zeichen. aber in Htem kriege ich richtig alles.  

. ich habe Rs485 zweidraht kabel angeschlossen. 
. ich habe ein Xi 80 infrarot kamera der macht temperatur messung. 

Das problem kann ich nicht finden , wenn ich mit kommando ?T$L$R schicke dann es muss ein antwort mit !T = 25.5°C$R geben , manchmal kriege ich das aber ab und  zu  kriege komische zeichen.  was kann es problem sein. wenn jemand hilft dann kann ich mein program abschicken. ich habe unten die program antwort auch beigefügt.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 September 2021)

ich würde mal vermuten, wenn Du eine Checksumme übertragen würdest, daß Du regelmäßig Checksummenfehler bekommen würdest. Kannst Du Probleme auf dem Kabel ausschließen? müssen ggf. Endwiderstände gesetzt werden?


----------



## spsEngineering (28 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> ich würde mal vermuten, wenn Du eine Checksumme übertragen würdest, daß Du regelmäßig Checksummenfehler bekommen würdest. Kannst Du Probleme auf dem Kabel ausschließen? müssen ggf. Endwiderstände gesetzt werden?


wie meinst du , kannst du mir erklären . habe 9 pin buschse Rs485 kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 September 2021)

Wie lang ist das Kabel, liegen noch andere Kabel daneben? Kann es Störungen auf dem Kabel geben? Gibt es bei der Baugruppe oder bei der Kamera irgendwo den Hinweis, einen Abschlußwiderstand setzen zu müssen?

Vermutlich macht "irgendetwas" die Telegramme kaputt. Manchmal kommen sie durch, manchmal nicht.


----------



## spsEngineering (1 Oktober 2021)

Icha habe jetzt zwei kamera angeschlossen , und habe ich jeder kamera eine mit Busadresse definiert. 001 und 002 . das problem ist das jetzt kamera nimmt alle daten was mit port Rs485 kommt , hast du ahnung wie ich kann ich die 2 unterscheiden damit nimmt eigene daten.  wenn ich mit kommando 001?T$L$R schicke dann es muss ein antwort mit 001!T = 25.5°C$R geben , manchmal kriege ich das aber ab und zu kriege komische zeichen. Und der Kamera hat auch terminierung widerstand drinne,


----------

